# My 55 Gallon Iwagumi



## kennkh (Jun 5, 2006)

A few photos of my 55 Gallon, my first attempt at a generic Iwagumi style aquarium. Lots of work and lots of headaches. Details about the tank are listed below.





































*Aquarium* / All-Glass 55 gal W48xD13xH21 (in) / 208 L W122xD32XH53 (cm)
*Lighting* / DIY AHsupply.com Kits, 2x 55W 7800K PC, 2x 13W 10000K, 2x variable white cold cathode
*Filtration* / Eheim 2217 Classic
*Substrate* / Quickrete All-Purpose Sand
*Hardscape* / "Sierra Madre" stones
*CO2* / Pressurized, PVC in-line reactor,knockoff ADA bubble counter at 1 bubble per second
*Fertilizer* / EI Estimative Index
*Water Changes* / Once a week 50% tap water
*Water Conditions* / Water temperature: 77 degrees Fahrenheit / 25 degrees Celsius, pH: 6.5

*Plants*
- Hemianthus Callitrichoides
- Lilaeopsis novaezelandiae
- Eleocharis Acicularis
- Eleocharis Vivipara

*Fauna*
- Sundadanio Axelrodi 'Turquoise'
- Otocinclus Affinis
- Caridina Multidentata
- Gyraulus sp., Planorbarius corneus (snails)


Thanks for letting me share, I'd welcome any questions or comments.


----------



## Mark1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Great job! I wonder how you did this imagination of depth in this tank with only 32 cm real depth!


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

It's breathtaking!!! Great layout skill


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice and healthy, but i think the eleocharis line is to abrupt. A smoother transition would be better. 
I also think you need some mores slope in the substrate. The middle seems very narrow, and could improve by opening more up and using some more substrate.


----------



## kennkh (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone.

Mark1, its the sloping! Its pretty amazing how a steep slope can create an illusion of depth.

Anti-Pjerrot, I agree with all your points. I tried to create a transition with some Eleocharis Acicularis, but its difficult to do with so small a tank depth. Also, I did have a huge slope in the beginning, but it was hard for me to keep the substrate from settling. If you compare the first picture with the latter ones, you can see how much difference there is in substrate height.

Edit: Whoops one of my photos got lost by imageshack. I'll go ahead and post it again here


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

amazing!!! i think its so hard to do a 55gal and you have done a great job. i cant imagine the patience it must have taken to get that foreground all grown in.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow! Hard to believe that is a 55g tank! You did an amazing job with this tank. I love it!


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

I never new I regular 55 Gallon can look soo beautiful!!!!


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

I am sorry, I do not think this is a Iwagumi, I think it has an even better look! I LOVE IT! I am not a HUGE fan of Iwagumi, but this tank is just SO NICE! I love like others said, the way you gave it depth, and love the plant selection. It looks very nice, like an artist made it, while still looking VERY VERY natural. Which is what most I assume are going for. Great job! And have fun staring at the tank for hours on end.


----------



## ReefJones (Feb 23, 2006)

nice work! I am kinda wishing I hadn't got rid of my 55 now!!! Great tank!
Reef


----------

